# Gibt es XML-Parser-Bibliotheken



## pkm (16. Feb 2021)

Guten Morgen. Ich schlage mich gerade mit dem Parsen von XML-Dokumenten herum und benutze dafür den guten alten Saxonparser. Ich habe mal etwas gehört, dass es JAVA-Bibliotheken geben soll, welche das Parsen von XML erleichtern sowie dass der Saxonparser heutzutage gar nicht mehr eingesetzt wird - falls das zutrifft, was ich da gehört habe, was sind das für Bibliotheken / Frameworks, mit denen der moderne Java-Entwickler heutzutage XML verarbeitet?


----------



## LimDul (16. Feb 2021)

Guide to JAXB | Baeldung
					

This is an introductory article on JAXB (Java Architecture for XML Binding).




					www.baeldung.com
				




Das ist zumindest das, was im EE Umfeld oft die Standardbibliothek ist, um aus einem XML ein Objekt zu machen. Von Hand mit einem Parser wie Sax zu parsen, macht man meines Erachtens nur, wenn wirklich große XML parsen will und nur Teile davon verarbeiten will und den Rest ignorieren will.


----------



## Barista (16. Feb 2021)

Ich habe früher gern JDOM benutzt.


----------



## pkm (16. Feb 2021)

Danke für die Tipps.


----------

